# Linux Mobile OS for O2 XDA [PDA]??



## jovian (Aug 14, 2008)

I ve searched and searched and almost giving up...

I have an o2 XDA Stealth which runs on windows mobile OS.. I'm sick of it.. want to run a linux mobile OS on it.. 

Please let me know if this is possible.. if yes, how to do it and which mobile OS is good??

Searching on google gives me Android  but it's not released.. I couldn't get Ubuntu Mobile OS either i think its in development..

Hoping on you guys here to make my day 

well I am looking into this link of OpenMoko
*wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Download

please tell me anyone, if you have tried this


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

you can dual boot windows mobiles. thats what I found from some guy here who dual boots android.


----------



## Pat (Aug 15, 2008)

Not possible on O2 XDA Stealth ATM..HTC phones have very limited(if any at all) support for linux. HTC have tried their level best to make sure linux does not work on their phones. However, some smart developers were able to develop drivers and tweak the kernel for the phones. It works on very few phones at the moment. Keep checking xda-devs for updates..


----------



## jovian (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot guys for those repies!! I will check the links you suggested. But tel me this, might be a stupid question, i donno really, if I connect that phone to my comp can i format it and try installing (or something like that) just as any drive, or do I need certain softwares for it.


----------



## Pat (Aug 18, 2008)

You dont need a computer to format the phone.

If you have active-sync installed (or windows mobile device center if on Vista) then you can copy files to the phone/memory card via the icon that shows up in explorer.

If you want to have it as a separate drive in your explorer, you need a software called Softick Export or something like that. This software turns your phone into a memory-card reader.


----------



## x3060 (Aug 19, 2008)

its wm5 storage.


----------



## jovian (Aug 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you can dual boot windows mobiles. thats what I found from some guy here who dual boots android.


 
Do you know how to do it? who is this guy?


----------



## Garbage (Aug 26, 2008)

THIS is that Guy...


----------



## jovian (Aug 27, 2008)

Garbage said:


> THIS is that Guy...


 
Thanks loads


----------



## nasralquds (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi
i am register to reply ur Q

*blog.sanriotown.com/icyrascal:hellokitty.com/2007/06/14/running-linux-on-o2-xda-exec/

*wiki.xda-developers.com/

*osdir.com/ml/handhelds.ipaq.general/2003-01/msg00307.html


----------



## jovian (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

Many thanks for replying  ur reply was the most helpful... Welcome to thinkdigit forums  Hope joining this forum will be of good use to you...


----------

